# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Сексуальные традиции народов мира

## ПаранойА

Австралия

Австралийские аборигены – войны, вместо привычного для нас рукопожатия, дружелюбность демонстрируют немного другим жестом, а именно – прикосновением к члену своего собеседника.

Северная Камчатка

До сих пор в глухих селениях Северной Камчатки сохраняется многовековая традиция совокупления гостя с женой хозяина дома. Причем, ради согласия гостя женщина готова на все, так как это считается большой честью. А, если после акта женщина забеременеет, то и вовсе, удача и счастье будет этому дому и всему селению.

Тибет

Для того чтобы выйти замуж тибетская девушка должна иметь на счету хотя бы десяток сексуальных партнеров.

Полинезия

Здесь количество сексуальных связей невесты не особенно важно, однако при этом, она обязательно должная иметь как минимум двух детишек.

Германия

Германия, как в прочем и многие другие страны Европы славиться беспорядочностью половых связей между людьми. Особенно интересен следующий немецкий обычай: когда проходит кельнский фестиваль прохожие вполне серьезно предлагают друг другу заняться сексом и занимаются им, иногда, даже не знакомясь.

Окенания

Местные нравы, заставляют невесту выходить замуж девственницей, причем, перед тем как девушка будет допущена до своего жениха, ей предстоит пройти обряд лишения девственности каменным ножом. Обряд проводится друзьями жениха, которые еще в течение трех дней могут заниматься с будущей женой своего друга сексом. Затем, «счастливая» новобрачная переходит к другим мужчинам племени и, только, после них к своему законному супругу.

Южная Африка

Мужчины местных племен, боясь принести потомство в виде близнецов, которые здесь являются прообразом греха и самых страшных проклятий, вырезают себе одно яичко. В прочем, как известно, служители гаремов Востока – евнухи, подвергают себя более страшной экзекуции – абсолютной кастрации.

Другие африканские племена, заставляют представителей сильного пола перед свадьбой пройти некую проверку. А, именно, заниматься сексом с матерью невесты, столько раз, сколько будет нужно, для того, чтобы доказать свою состоятельность. Правда, перед этим они проходят обязательный осмотр (в прямом смысле слова: зубы, тело и так далее) перед своим будущим тестем.

Центральная Африка: племя «шиллуки»

Вождь племени имеет право заполучить в жены самых красивых девушек, даже если их будет больше сотни. Но, не дай Бог, его женам завести разговор о том, что их муж – вождь не удовлетворяет их. В таком случае, бедняге грозит не только свержение с почетного поста, но и смерть в страшных муках, ибо, как гласит поверье шиллуков, импотент не может предать силу плодородия земле и скотному двору.

сексуальные обряды народов мира

Бразилия: индейцы «топинамба»

Местные племена считают, что женщинам нравятся только огромные размеры половых органов, в связи с чем, эти самые органы подвергают укусам самых ядовитых змей (ждля набухания и увеличения)

Микронезия: племя «панапе»

Для возбуждения женщин применяют укусы жалящих муравьев.

Япония и Корея

Издревле и до сих пор, для усиления страсти, японки и кореянки пользуются своим «коронным» приемом – уколом паха золотой иглой.

----------


## Irina

> когда проходит кельнский фестиваль прохожие вполне серьезно предлагают друг другу заняться сексом и занимаются им, иногда, даже не знакомясь.


Мда. И это цивилизованный центр Европы 




> До сих пор в глухих селениях Северной Камчатки сохраняется многовековая традиция совокупления гостя с женой хозяина дома. Причем, ради согласия гостя женщина готова на все, так как это считается большой честью. А, если после акта женщина забеременеет, то и вовсе, удача и счастье будет этому дому и всему селению.


А это вообще убило)))

----------


## Stych

Не все так просто, как кажется, на Северной Качатке так поступают потому что у них очень сильное кровосмешение (инбридинг). Из-за этого прогрессируют генетические заболевания, они вымирают. И конечно же для них свежая кровь, это просто спасение их рода, села, вот так вот.

----------


## Irina

*Stych*, спасибо. Как-то такие причины даже в голову не пришли.

----------


## vova230

> Окенания
> 
> Местные нравы, заставляют невесту выходить замуж девственницей, причем, перед тем как девушка будет допущена до своего жениха, ей предстоит пройти обряд лишения девственности каменным ножом. Обряд проводится друзьями жениха, которые еще в течение трех дней могут заниматься с будущей женой своего друга сексом. Затем, «счастливая» новобрачная переходит к другим мужчинам племени и, только, после них к своему законному супругу.


Ну что можно сказать. Девушки, выходите замуж за иностранцев. Узнаете массу нового и получите множество разных впечатлений. Особенно если племя окажется большим.

----------


## Irina

* Секс по-русски*
*
Почему-то считается, что у каждого народа должны быть свои представления о том, что такое секс, и как им заниматься.

Существуют даже устойчивые стереотипы: у скандинавов, в отличие от знойных латиносов, с темпераментом не очень; американские мужчины любят оральный секс; у африканцев – большой, у японцев – маленький... Правда это или нет, можно проверить только опытным путем.

Так что вместо того, чтобы строить пустые догадки об особенностях иностранного секса, попробуем разобраться со своим.* 

*Какой же он, русский секс?*

*1. По любви*

«Любовь придумали русские, чтобы не платить денег», - могут сколько угодно язвить иностранцы, но для настоящего русского человека секс без любви – это как-то не по-людски. Не зря тем, кто игнорирует высокие материи, дают неприличные прозвища – особенно это касается женщин. К мужчинам общественная мораль более терпима: «Погулять на стороне можно, но так, чтобы никто не знал».

*
2. Традиционный*

Дело в том, что сексуальная революция началась у нас лет на пятнадцать позже, чем на Западе, и из больших городов еще не дошла до всех уголков нашей необъятной страны. Так что предрассудки, доставшиеся в наследство от наших бабушек, много где распространены и сейчас (в первую очередь, в глубинке): 

эрогенные зоны расположены у женщины на груди, у мужчины - на члене;

заниматься сексом можно только в темноте;

большинство супружеских пар стесняются позы сзади, считают ее верхом неприличия, женщина, соглашающаяся на позу сзади – гулящая;

хуже может быть только та женщина, которая соглашается на оральный секс, если мужчина посмеет предложить такое своей жене – дело может дойти до развода;

предложить, чтобы мужчина сделал кунилингус - все равно, что сказать «дай мне в глаз»;

анальный секс – совсем караул, порядочные женщины и мужчины так себя не ведут;

все беды от мастурбации

*3. Фаллоцентрический
*
В сексе мужчина всегда главный. А что в мужчине главное? Правильно – член! Для русского мужика, чем толще и длиннее, тем лучше. Некоторые, чтобы лучше рос, даже начинают принимать гормональные препараты (без всякого эффекта). И мало кого утешает тот факт, что женское влагалище способно приспособиться практически к любому размеру пениса, если только он не слишком большой. 

*4. Беззащитный*

Пожалуй, первое, что удивляет иностранных женщин в русских мужчинах - это нежелание пользоваться презервативами, «нюхать розу в противогазе», так сказать. Видимо, это нежелание идет еще из советских времен, когда презервативы (их еще называли, «галоши») выпускались отвратительного качества, были неудобными и часто рвались. Вот она - пресловутая генетическая память.

Русские женщины тоже не очень любят предохраняться. Особенно с помощью противозачаточных таблеток - в них гормоны, а они очень вредные.

К тому же существует масса безопасных способов не забеременеть: горячая ванна, душ, спринцевание щелочным раствором, прыжки после полового акта, подмывание пепси-колой, выпивание сока сырой свеклы, настой лаврового листа, можно еще попарить ноги в горчице.

Ну, а если не помогло, можно всегда сделать аборт, потому что в нашей стране законодательство в отношении абортов одно из самых либеральных в мире.

И аборты в нашей стране делают в семь-десять раз чаще, чем в Западной Европе. 

*5. Гостеприимный*

«Ваши дамы любят иностранцев! Даже со мной, 58-летним, совсем юные девушки всегда готовы на секс!».

Русский человек от природы любопытен. Ему хочется узнать, чем иностранцы отличаются от нормальных людей. Может, у них там хвост и копыта растут, и искры из глаз летят? Опять же, не по-нашему лопочут.

Среди женщин самыми популярными считаются афроамериканцы и арабы, на втором месте – шведы и финны (европейская заботливость об удовлетворении женщины стала для наших дам настоящим шоком), Зато чем-то не угодили русским красавицам итальянцы и турки. 

Среди мужчин популярностью пользуются латиноамериканки, африканки и азиатки. Зато секс с европейскими женщинами их уже успел разочаровать, потому что «они ничем не отличаются от наших».

В общем, скромное обаяние иностранцев все еще магнетически действует на многих из нас. 

*6. Садомазохистский*
«Вашим женщинам, чтобы любить, обязательно надо страдать! Чем я грубее с ней, тем она горячее. И откуда это у вас, русских? Не знаю...».

«Русские мужчины - все немножко садисты, их возбуждает возможность отшлепать женщину, связать и грубо овладеть ею».

«У вас женщины - мазохистки. Побольше агрессивности, брутальности - и русская женщина уже без ума от вас».

«Ваши мужчины не стремятся разнообразить интимную жизнь. Им не хватает раскованности и интереса к эрогенным зонам женщины». 

Не понимают иностранцы, в какой стране мы живем. Зарплата маленькая, кругом бюрократы - всем взятки давай, начальник достает и так далее. Государство и общество годами подавляло наших мужиков, и им нужна была какая-то отдушина, выход. 

Так и сложилось, что настоящим мужчиной у нас является агрессивный человек, максимально приспособленный к жизни в России. Этот стереотип мужского поведения сказался и на характере сексуальных отношений. Отсюда нежелание доставить женщине удовольствие, потому что настоящие мужчины так не делают, и стремление подчинить женщину во всем. 

Зато в ходу джентльменские правила, очень смущающие западных женщин…

* 
7. Романтичный*

Однажды с американкой произошел такой случай. Сидит она на скамейке в американском парке и плачет. Украли кошелек, не на что доехать до дома. Вдруг к ней на Лексусе подлетает молодой человек, дарит шикарный букет цветов, запрыгивает обратно в машину и уезжает. С большим трудом американка смогла сдать этот букет обратно в цветочную лавку всего за два доллара, чтобы доехать на них домой. 

Надо ли говорить, что парень оказался русским? Через несколько месяцев они поженились

*8. Натуральный 
*
С одной стороны, с ориентацией у большинства русских все ортодоксально. Что тут говорить? Даже в Москве, хоть и мегаполис, претендующий на звание европейского, гей-парад очередной год запрещают. С другой стороны, сохранилась у нас тяга к природному, естественному.

Наши женщины меньше иностранок озабочены оргазмом (изобретение феминисток), сексуальными изысками и интимной эпиляцией, а согласно исследованиям компании «Дюрекс» 25% россиян сексу на пляже или в джакузи предпочитает секс в лесу. Собственно, Россия большая – лесов в ней сильно больше, чем пляжей и джакузи.

*9. Немногословный*

Называть интимные части тела, да и сам процесс у нас как-то не особо принято (стоны и вскрики «Да, еще, дас ист фантастиш»– не в счет). Так сложилось исторически. 

Из глаголов, означающих процесс совокупления, в советские времена был известен только один, ненормативный. Слово «трахаться» появилось из послесоветских фильмов не так давно. А так как про «хочу тебя» и «будь моей» никто не слышал, молодые люди часто были в затруднении, какими словами, собственно, предложить, и обычно просто говорили «дай!».

Автор: Алексей Подольский

----------


## vova230

очень даже познавательно, хотя с некоторым можно и поспорить, но в целом все верно подмечено

----------


## vova230

Не выкладываю все целиком, а просто дам ссылку.
Вот такие еще существуют нравы. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Не поленитесь и почитайте все.

----------

